# Almost Done - Impromptu Mini Rally



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow... It's been TOO long since I've been on the site. I still talk about it enough to people, but haven't had time to post.

Anyway.... The latest goings on....

The Fam decided to get a fall package at the Jellystone Park in Caledonia, WI. this year. It's only a 45 min drive from the house and the kids love it. Besides.... 5 weekends for $300 and I get to leave the camper on my site?!?!?! Yeah... no brainer.

When we got onsite our first weekend, we did a morning walk the first morning. We always see Outbacks but this time I saw a couple of them sitting together. That's just odd at this place. I looked a bit closer and I saw a set of Outbacker.com stickers on both. Turned out it was Out4Fun and H2OSprayer! What's really been neat is that they had the fall package too.

So... after many weekends of hanging out, taking the kids trick or treating, and pounding a healthy amount of Jaigermeister, our impromptu rally is almost over. Only one more weekend left. What's neat is that the owners are going to let us all stay an extra day as our kids have Columbus Day off.

Just a neat little story I thought I'd share.


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

Rob_G said:


> Wow... It's been TOO long since I've been on the site. I still talk about it enough to people, but haven't had time to post.
> 
> Anyway.... The latest goings on....
> 
> ...


Outbacker.com stickers?. where do you get those?. we love to go to Wisconsin. we lived in Kenosha for a while 10 years ago.

mike


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

From here...

My link


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for passing that link CDN.

Mike,

Kenosha hasn't changed much at all in the past 10 years. Still the same old place.  If anything is new, and if anyone has hit the I-94 corridor between Chicago/Milwaukee you'll know this one, the original Mars Cheese Castle was raised and rebuilt. It's gorgeous now. They have a great restaurant in there now too. I was there about 2 weeks ago and got this crazy awesome 13 yr old cheddar..... ummmmmm..... cheddar!









Since you are in the area, keep an eye out for the Spring MidWest Roll-out rally that H2OSprayer gets going every year. He's from Rockford so it's always around here. I believe he also setup the Keystone factory rally this past year as well.


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

Rob_G said:


> Thanks for passing that link CDN.
> 
> Mike,
> 
> ...


My wife and I know Mario (owner) and Tyson (nephew) very well @ Mars. We stop everytime we go by.


----------

